# Joomla, Anmeldung ohne Registrierung



## meta_grafix (11. November 2007)

Moin,

wie kann ich aus der Joomla Anmeldung das 'Registrieren', 'Passwort vergessen' und 'Angemeldet bleiben' entfernen. Es soll sich nur angemeldet werden können.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Chumper (5. Januar 2010)

Cool, ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann hier das Spammen mit den Gastaccounts anfängt 

B2T: Du müsstest doch ein Template haben, da entfernst du einfach die entsprechenden Verweise.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,
entweder du lädst dir ein überarbeitetes Anmeldemodul runter oder du mußt die entsprechenden IDs mit display:none; versehen.
Rausfinden kannst du die mit der Firebugextension für Firefox.

Viele Grüße


----------

